# Welcher Steuersatz ist verbaut im Swoop 175 8.0 2013?



## haekel72 (26. November 2014)

Hi, hat schon jemand den Steuersatz getauscht, wollte meinen tauschen. Welchen empfiehlt Ihr?
Gruß Marko


----------



## Kopfsache (4. Dezember 2014)

Also falls das Thema noch aktuell ist...

Sollte der FSA Orbit Z-t sein. D.h. oben semi-integriert (ZS)
und unten integriert (IS).

Der Innendurchmesser oben sollte 44mm betragen unten
52mm.

D.h. Du kannst -sofern es Dir um die Optik geht- nur
am oberen Steuersatz was ändern (Lagerschale und
Lagerdeckel tauschen). Unten kannst Du hingegen nur
das Lager und den Gabelkonus wechseln.

Edit:

Ach ja, Tapered 1 1/8 - 1 1/5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haekel72 (4. Dezember 2014)

Danke, Bodo hat mir geantwortet, ne brauche ein unter Teil , ist defekt. Gruß und Merci


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (4. Dezember 2014)

Das originale Lager unten ist schlecht gedichtet. (Spalt innen)
Hab ein Edelstahl Lager von Synchros eingebaut, das ist besser gedichtet und seit dem ist Ruhe.


----------



## haekel72 (4. Dezember 2014)

Habe jetzt eins von Fox!


----------



## Vincy (5. Dezember 2014)

Von Acros gibt es auch mit Edelstahl-Lager.
http://www.acros.de/PRODUKTE/STEUER...teil-IS52-30-40::1427.html?cPath=3_91_249_275

Wenn es billiger sein soll, dann ein Ersatzlager von FSA.
https://www.bike-components.de/de/FSA/Kugellager-MR110-p32252/
http://nubuk-bikes.de/teileparts/st...unterteil-is52-40-alu-doppelt-gedichtet-shis/


----------



## luftschaukel (13. August 2017)

Hallo!
Gibt es mittlerweile Alternativen zum FSA Orbit Z-t?
Bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem passenden Steuersatz für mein Swoop 175 aus 2013


----------



## luftschaukel (26. August 2017)

Ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach einem Steuersatz!
Brauch dringend Hilfe!


----------



## ofi (26. August 2017)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/C...rteil-p34994/black-ZS44-28-6-short-o69405266/
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Acros/Ai-52-IS52-30-40-Steuersatz-Unterteil-p34917/
Den CC hab ich jetzt auch drin, den Acros würd ich beim nächsten mal kaufen weil ich öfters mal die Gabeln tausche.


----------



## luftschaukel (26. August 2017)

Und der Arcos passt sicher? 
Als Oberteil hab ich diesen bestellt:

https://www.bike-components.de/de/C...atz-Unterteil-p35006/black-IS52-40-o69405274/

Leider ist die Lagerhöhe zu klein, so das die Gabelkrone aufsetzen würde. 

Als Oberteil habe ich diesen:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/C...rteil-p35002/black-ZS44-28-6-short-o69405266/

Sollte passen

Nur hader ich mit dem Unterteil. Wegen der Lagerhöhe. 
Sicher das der Arcos passt?


----------



## ofi (26. August 2017)

ausprobiert habe ich es nicht aber würde mich wundern wenn die Höhe nicht ausreichen würde. Hast du den Konus denn auch getauscht?
Hab jetzt unten wieder den Original verbauten drin, davor hatte ich auch nen CC drin mit ner 1 1/8 Gabel
https://www.bike-components.de/de/C...atz-Unterteil-p35005/black-IS52-30-o69405273/

Mir sind allerdings alle CaneCreeks (glaube ich hatte 3 Stück an 2 Bikes verbaut) nach relativ kurzer Zeit in ihre Einzelteile zerfallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luftschaukel (26. August 2017)

Na den selben habe ich ja als 1,5" hier liegen, ich mein aber er ist von der einbauhöhe zu klein.


----------



## luftschaukel (29. August 2017)

Es ist vollbracht! 
Steuersatz ist verbaut! 

Unteres Lager, ARCOS AI 52

https://www.bike-components.de/de/A...-Unterteil-p34917/silber-IS52-40-30--o306456/

Oberes Lager, Cane Crek 40er ZS 44 Short

https://www.bike-components.de/de/C...rteil-p35002/black-ZS44-28-6-short-o69405266/

Sitzt wackelt und hat Luft! [emoji6]


----------

